# Johno's Easy Vap - Vaporizer



## johno

For those of you who have been unable to build your own band heater vaporizer I can offer the Easy Vap, which comes with operating instructions and 3 Mocap caps. Price $150 plus $15 shipping priority mail - USA. As I am able to build +- 10 units per week the vaporizers will be sold on a first come first serve basis.
John Olivier, Lottsburg, VA 22511. Email [email protected].







For those of you who are not familiar with Johno's Easy Vap click on this link 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ets5cCtFsb4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Adam Foster Collins

I received and earlier model of John's vaporizer last year and have been very pleased with it. 

Adam


----------



## wildthang

interested in vaporizer would pick it up if you have one ready now. need address. My e-mail is [email protected] or you can send your phone # and I can call you, or you can call me at 864-706-2535


----------



## FlowerPlanter

Very innovative!


----------



## sc-bee

Do you have any more pics, in particular base under copper bowl.. ( they may be in another thread) and do you have any video? What kind of heat transfer base? I may go this route vs trying a build....

Thanks


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

There appears to a "permissions" issue preventing member 'johno' from adding replies to this thread. Temporarily, replies are here:

(Link removed, as problem resolved)


----------



## johno

Thanks to Radar and the Beesource guys I now have access to this thread so I will answer any questions here. Sc-bee if you click on the youtube link on the first post you can see a video of the device in operation, I must admit I do the job much faster when I do not try to make a video. The bowl is made from copper and the bottom is copper welded on with silphos.
Johno


----------



## aran

so i got one of these gadgets from Johno this weekend as a backup to the provap 110 i have. 
It arrived quickly with a tracking number and i fired it up on saturday.
Holy cow does this thing heat up quick! Did a great job, performed flawlessly and super quick.
I did all of my 26 hives in under 30mins.

Highly recommended! Now i have to find an extra pair of hands to run both vaporizers simultaneously!


----------



## Del

johno said:


> For those of you who have been unable to build your own band heater vaporizer I can offer the Easy Vap, which comes with operating instructions and 3 Mocap caps. Price $150 plus $15 shipping priority mail - USA. As I am able to build +- 10 units per week the vaporizers will be sold on a first come first serve basis.
> John Olivier, Lottsburg, VA 22511. Email [email protected].
> View attachment 43593
> 
> For those of you who are not familiar with Johno's Easy Vap click on this link
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ets5cCtFsb4&feature=youtu.be


John what kind of warranty do you have with your unit? Thanks Del


----------



## johno

Del, I will repair or replace any defective part of this device for a year from purchase date unless the device has been damaged due to the negligence of the operator, such as mechanical damage or water damage. To date I have been using these components for around 2 years without any failures. I have yet to have any failures reported of all the units that have been sold.
Johno


----------



## Oldtimer

When Johno visited my country for a holiday he brought one of his units with him and demonstrated it, and I can personally vouch that it is an excellent unit. 

My only criticism is that he should be charging more than $150 for it, he is undervaluing it. I would recommend snapping one up, before he realises his mistake and puts the price up!


----------



## clyderoad

Received my Easy Vap yesterday (arrived in 2 days) and was extremely impressed with the 'build' of the thing. Read through the instructions and decided to fire up the little Honda generator and give it a go. 
Ended up treating the 14 hive home yard (single and a half's, and some double deep double nucs) through the mouse guards. Done in record time, maybe 20 minutes.

If you use or plan to use OAV don't hesitate in purchasing one of these units. It works incredibly well and is a huge time saver compared to a wand.

Nice tool Johno, Thanks.


----------



## sc-bee

This can be powered with a 12v battery inverter correct?
https://www.homedepot.com/p/BLACK-D...-UoLARFUZuitcOxDxJhoCI24QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## couesbro

I run mine off of a 750 watt inverter similar to this:

https://www.amazon.com/Ampeak-750W-...450&sr=8-3&keywords=750+watt+inverter+for+12v


----------



## beeman2009

sc-bee

I'm not sure if this will be enough power, only 140 watts. I run mine on a 900 watt cobra I picked up on Amazon a few years ago for about $40.

Works great for me.


----------



## johno

The Easy vap uses 275 watts so the absolute minimum size to run it would be 300 watts, but with most of the inverters around the Wattage they claim as continuous is sometimes a little exaggerated so I always feel that bigger is better. Now also bear in mind that the vaporizer will pull in the area of 25 amps from your battery, now it will not draw that all the time as the temp controller will be switching off and on so if you see an inverter with a cigarette lighter plug that is not going to cut it as most plugs are designed to draw no more than 10 to 15 amps. I would look for a minimmum of 500 Watts and the unit must have cables and clamps to clamp onto the battery posts. I have been using an 800 watt inverter that came off my sailboat for more than 2 years now and the only problem I have had is when I have treated 8 hives in an out yard I have barely managed to crank the truck engine due to a failing battery so when I treat my out yards now I have the truck idling while I am treating.
Johno


----------



## bigsid

Well I order 2 of Johno's Vaporizer's received them in like 3 days after ordering and they were packaged very well. It's not sleek looking like the ProVap 110(but about 1/3 price of the ProVap 110) looks great to me . It is very well made and appears will last for many years in the future.
I haven't a chance to actually try it out on some of my hives yet, but don't think I'll be disappointed. 

Pros:
Fast Shipper
Fast Response Time
Very affordable
Well Built
Can Change Temp -Per set to 450f in about 2mins(see picture)














Cons:
None Real - Maybe a longer cord

I'm sure RayMarler will write a review of what he thinks about it. He should have it in a few days.

Here is a few pictures of it up close of Johno's Easy Vap - Vaporizer






















Once I get a chance to use it on some Hives I'll let ya know what i think.

Thankx Again John looks like you did a very good job making these Vaporizers

Norm


----------



## johno

I have been asked by some keepers as to how often I replace the duck tape on the vaporizer, well after more than a year the tape on my vaporizer is doing fine, the only reason the tape is there is to prevent the insulation from unraveling and it seems to be doing its job very well. If it should get damaged in some way just wrap some more around and as the chamber heats up the duck tape shrinks onto the insulation.
Johno


----------



## sc-bee

I also ordered and I agree:
-Appears to be a good/ sturdy build
-Fast shipping
-Johno answered any questions courteously and promptly

It was a no brainier for me. I had priced the parts and I am not a DIY er. I am sure anything I tried to piece together would have been a disaster. The cost is the same as one Varrox wand. I added a 400 watt inverter, for around $33, from Lowes. My only question is should I order another one while they are available? I have not fired it up yet but will soon...

Thanks Johno

Steve


----------



## Blue Tick

Looks like I know what I'm putting on my Christmas list. I've been looking at ways/alternatives to treat for varroa and this is fantastic.


----------



## bigsid

sc-bee said:


> I also ordered and I agree:
> -Appears to be a good/ sturdy build
> -Fast shipping
> -Johno answered any questions courteously and promptly
> 
> It was a no brainier for me. I had priced the parts and I am not a DIY er. I am sure anything I tried to piece together would have been a disaster. The cost is the same as one Varrox wand. I added a 400 watt inverter, for around $33, from Lowes. My only question is should I order another one while they are available? I have not fired it up yet but will soon...
> 
> Thanks Johno
> 
> Steve


I think you may need a little more power that the 400watt inverter.

I got one from Harbor Freight for like 40bucks and used a 20% coupon. Tax and all was around $32 bucks total. 

Its continuous 750/1500 watt peek.















This thing works like a charm even with a 50ft extension cord and heats up fast


----------



## Gumpy

bigsid said:


> I think you may need a little more power that the 400watt inverter.


I just received my vaporizer from Johno last week. This vaporizer may well be the best money I've spent on my beekeeping hobby so far. 

I have 14 hives in 4 different yards. I have a 400 watt inverter, which I connected to a tractor starting battery in my garage in order to test that the unit heats properly. The inverter was screaming at me the whole time, because the battery voltage was dropping down near 12 volts. 

I treated the first two hives on 120v grid power with an extension cord. Worked great. 

I treated the next 7 using the 400 watt inverter connected to my pickup battery with the engine idling. Worked great. No screaming. Did 7 hives, including drilling holes for the nozzle, cleaning off the SBB inserts so I can monitor mite drop, and wrapping two of the hives with prepared insulation wraps in under 30 minutes. 

I put the tractor battery on the charger for about an hour and then took it to my other two out yards. At the first yard, I treated two hives using the battery/inverter combination. No inverter screaming. Worked great. 

I then took the battery to the last yard, where I have 3 hives. Initially, I was going to lay out 200' of extension cord to a grid power outlet, but I decided to try the battery, instead. I treated the last 3 hives using the battery/inverter combination. No inverter screaming. Worked great. I did not monitor the voltage on the battery. I brought the battery home and put it back on the charger to top it up. 

I've found two potential issues with my particular usage. One, the tube nozzle is bending upwards as I use it. More of an arc than a bend. Trying to decide if this actually works better for me, or is a potential problem. The benefit is it will be pointed towards the center of the hive, rather than straight in. This arc/bend may be related to the fact that my hives are on 4 or 6 inch stands, and are very low to the ground, and getting the vaporizer to fit in a hole drilled in the SBB is a very tight clearance. The handle and cord brush right against the ground and vegetation when I turn it over. I may need to modify the handle attachment so it comes straight out the back of the electrical box, rather than the bottom. Not a big deal. I may also just drill my treatment holes in the bottom of the second deep, below the frames. That may actually be a better location for the vapor application, anyway. 

After one round of treatments, though, I'm very pleased with the unit, so far.


----------



## johno

Thanks for the feed back Gumpy, if you really need the vaporizer to work down low I would not fiddle with the handle. What you could possibly do is remove the aluminum strip and put maybe a 30 degree bend in it close to the oak block which would angle the combustion part upwards and thus allow you to put that side down and the handle will be higher up. However I still think the higher up you treat the better.
Johno


----------



## Gumpy

johno said:


> Thanks for the feed back Gumpy, if you really need the vaporizer to work down low I would not fiddle with the handle. What you could possibly do is remove the aluminum strip and put maybe a 30 degree bend in it close to the oak block which would angle the combustion part upwards and thus allow you to put that side down and the handle will be higher up. However I still think the higher up you treat the better.
> Johno


Thanks, John, 

I'll keep that in mind. I'm not going to do anything with it till I have more experience using it. I suspect the slight upward bend in the tube and treating between the boxes will provide the best options.


----------



## johno

I have had some beekeepers ask why the Easy Vap was faster than the Other Vap, was it because the Easy Vap was set at 450 degrees and the Other Vap at 230 degrees. The correct answer is no as the 230 degrees is in C whereas the 450 was in F. As America uses Fahrenheit for temperature measurement the Easy Vap has been set to read in Fahrenheit and 450F is pretty close to 230C.
Johno


----------



## bigsid

Grump I treated 22 hives this past weekend and as you said _"the tube nozzle is bending upwards as I use it. More of an arc than a bend."_ I also noticed that. Your right one thing that would make it better if it did have an arch Like the ProVap110, so you could just go in front where i have reducers. 

I just drilled 1/4 holes in my bottom boards and use Golf Tees to plug them


























Over all Johno has done an excellent job. I was able to Vaporizer 22 hives in around 45mins using just 3 caps.










Also you folks are more than welcome to come chat about Beekeeping https://www.rumbletalk.com/client/[email protected]_hmJ "Normal people around 9pm Central time everyday"

Norm


----------



## Richinbama

Very nice job, enjoyed watching the video. Really fast work. Does this work off of 110v, or 12v ? Looked like 110v in video... Thanks, Richard


----------



## johno

Richard I use a 100 ft extension cord in my home yard and I can get 120 Volts to all my hives, when I work my outhives I use a $40 inverter clipped onto my trucks battery and then a 50 ft extension cord. So yes the vaporizer is 110-120 volts but works off a 12 volt battery through an inverter.. I must say I fumbled around making that video that I must have taken 2 to 3 minutes longer than I should have.
Johno


----------



## roberto487

I wish I had come across this before I bought the provap.


----------



## ChromeBees

Hi! I was just looking for the similar item. would you be so kind to e-mail me the details please [email protected]


----------



## johno

I am still making and selling Easy Vaps, I make up 12 at a time and when my stock gets to 6 I make up another 12.
Johno


----------



## jonboat1

johno said:


> I am still making and selling Easy Vaps, I make up 12 at a time and when my stock gets to 6 I make up another 12.
> Johno


im in tell me how to order


----------



## johno

Jonboat1, email me at [email protected] and I will give you all the details
Johno


----------



## v-beebud

Great results from the Easy Vap unit I just bought 2 weeks ago. I used my extension cord for the hives in my backyard and picked up a 400 watt inverter from Walmart that worked great in an out yard. Way faster than using my old wand vaporizer. I highly recommend this product to anyone who uses oxalic acid for mites. Thanks again John! 

Victor


----------



## Barhopper

John,
Nice product. I ordered on Christmas and had it three days later. Used it yesterday for the first time. Worked well. A little different configuration would work better for my set ups but had no problems or issues. A really fast recovery time between shots. Hard to beat for the money. 
Thanks, 
Scott


----------



## johno

Barhopper, what kind of configuration are you thinking about. I am quite willing to look at means of improving the system.
Johno


----------



## Patrick3

Bought one than friend wanted one ,great thanks again.Will be back for another for back up.


----------



## johno

I have built a modified Easy Vap that would suit beekeepers who would treat from the hive entrance and would also help with hives close to the ground, however there is more labor and it is a little more complicated so I would guess drive the cost up to around $170 per unit. Is this any better than the old and simple design and will it justify the increase in cost, so let me hear your views.













Johno


----------



## johnny2

could the handle come out the side or rear instead of the bottom ,that would gain a large amount of ground clearance


----------



## johno

Johnny2 I can not see an easy way to attach a handle to the sides or rear as the attachment screws would be difficult to get to, besides how low do you have to go.
Johno


----------



## johnny2

I run 4 way pallets and just a 1 story brood but also some times the gophers pile the dirt up and it would save the time of knocking that down so in perfect conditions I have 4 inches in bad I have -2 or-3


----------



## kramerbryan

Couldn't you just unbolt the wood block and flip the whole bowl and bracket 180 to make it almost zero clearance?


----------



## AstroBee

Johno:

Why don't you start a thread in the Equipment Forum and transition all this general discussion about your product to it. Discussions in the For Sale Forum are supposed to be very limited.


----------



## johno

Astrobee I agree we should not further this discussion on the for sale section and continue on the equipment and hardware section under Band heater vaporizer where I have also posted pics and asked for comments.
Johno


----------



## Ferg

Johnny have a couple of questions before ordering: instead of drilling a hole high on the upper deep box could I drill a hole in a top feeder box and just move the box from hive to hive? In other words can you use this vaporizer from the top? Also if I vaporize from the top do I need to close up my screen bottom boards?


----------



## johno

Ferg, Treating from the top is good but you still need to close off the screened bottom and the entrance if fully open otherwise the OA crystals will flow out of the bottom and you want as many of those crystals to remain inside. I think it would be a bit of a pain to move the feeder from hive to hive and if there is no entry in the top brood box I would just as soon work from a hole in the back of the bottom board.


----------



## bigsid

Ferg said:


> Johnny have a couple of questions before ordering: instead of drilling a hole high on the upper deep box could I drill a hole in a top feeder box and just move the box from hive to hive? In other words can you use this vaporizer from the top? Also if I vaporize from the top do I need to close up my screen bottom boards?


Honestly to me the easiest way to treat your hives is drill a hole in the top of bottom board and use golf tees to plug them.








Norm

Join us in Bee chat: https://www.rumbletalk.com/client/[email protected]_hmJ

8 pm central time till Mid-Nite 
most days of week


----------



## johno

There must be quite a few Easy Vap users who have received a white cap with their Red caps, It looks to me that the white caps are more heat resistant than the red caps so would like some feedback from the users perhaps to the Band heater Vaporizer thread in the Equipment and hardware section as I would like to settle on one of them.


----------



## Davers

I ordered a Easy Vap and I'm very happy with it. I used a Varrox and lost a hive due to a fire that it caused.


----------



## Brohnson

Can you post a link to your new thread plz? Also how do I order one of these?
Thanks, Tim


----------



## Davers

Go to search and put in "for sale". Johno's easy vap will give you the youtube video and how to email Johno to order one.


----------



## johno

I have had a number of beekeepers that have emailed me, ask if I have received their mail, when I check back I find that I have replied so I would ask that those who appear not to have had a reply to their emails to check their junk mail. If my reply is in the junk any more replies will end up in the same place.


----------



## AstroBee

Brohnson said:


> Can you post a link to your new thread plz? Also how do I order one of these?
> Thanks, Tim


40+ page thread here: https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?332394-Band-heater-vaporizer


----------



## vtbeeguy

Order one it was shipped out fast and I am very impressed with it. These things are an absolute STEAL for what he is charging imo. If you do OAV you need to get yourself one of these!!! Thanks again John


----------



## sc-bee

Brohnson said:


> Can you post a link to your new thread plz? Also how do I order one of these?
> Thanks, Tim


 Reply #1 on this thread tells you how to order... it will be money well spent...


----------



## JackandPam'sPlace

Has anyone used an inverter with these? I don't have 110 back at my yard and don't know what these units would draw. Hope you can help. Jack


----------



## johno

I use an inverter clipped onto my trucks battery with a 50 ft extension cord to treat my out hives, a 500 watt inverter can be purchased from Amazon or Harbor freight for between $30 to $40


----------



## johno

Beekeepers who purchase through Pay pal, please check that your shipping address with Paypal is correct as I use the paypal notice to print the shipping label and if I do not get a shipping address with the inquiry your package could go to an old address


----------



## edzkoda

Hey Johno. Received notice that my package is in, we will pick it up tomorrow. The speed of you sending it out was amazingly fast. Thank you


----------



## username00101

I received the easy vap quickly and easily - looks like a great product.

QUESTIONS:

1. What brand of oxalic acid do you recommend using?

2. How much oxalic acid do you recommend using exactly for a standard 2 deep brood box hive?

3. Where do you recommend drilling the hole to insert this device? Do I just drill a hole at the top of the lower brood box, around the top of the frames?

4. How many times throughout the year to treat if I have, say 40 hives? I don't have time to do mite counts for all 40 hives, so I just need to know when to treat.

5. If treating during brood period, is it recommended to treat once every FIVE DAYS, or once every SEVEN Days? I've read that I need to treat 3 times, once every 5 or 7 days.

Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions.


----------



## johno

101 first, I use oxalic acid from Florida laboratories which is 99.6% pure. You could also use Savogram wood bleach from a hardware store.
2) the standard dose is 1 gram per deep box, which would mean 2 grams for 2 deeps or 3 mediums. You could double that dose without any adverse effects on your bees. 2 grams= 1/2 teaspoon
3) some prefer to make the hole in the back rim of the bottom board, However I prefer to make the hole higher and on a 3 box hive I make the hole in the second box in the center of the frame rest as close to the edge as you can get it so that the vapor comes out between the upper and lower frames. Just see which way suits you best.
4) Once my honey comes off by late June I will do 5 treatments 5 days apart which will take 20 days, I will do this again in Mid August and then do single treatments in November and again in December and thats it until June next year. Mite checks on random hives by the State inspector yielded 0 mites on my apiary inspection on May 14 th 2019 so I treat each hive 12 times a year.
5) I treat all my hives (40 odd) on the same day, that is 3 yards and the treatment takes about a minute a hive. I hope this helps .


----------



## jman999

John I sent you an email would like to purchase one of these for sure..


----------



## johno

Jman999 If you got a reply from me that will be fine, if no reply then I have not received your email. There is an underscore between john and olivier and also note the second i in olivier.
Johno


----------



## username00101

Is there an optimum outside temperature for using the vaporizer, or does it not matter?


----------



## johno

Conventional wisdom has it as not to treat below 40 degrees F, so anywhere above is fine with exceptions of course, it would not be good to treat at 100 degrees with most of the bees hanging out the front door. So if you need to treat in the dog days of summer do it early in the morning.


----------



## username00101

A couple of questions for this thread.

1. Is there any general consensus on whether to treat with foundation being drawn in honey supers? If the foundation gets OA vape, will that later contaminate the honey?

I have hives that are in the process of building comb from foundation. I'd wait until a dearth, but by that point the mite count could be very high, and I'd prefer to treat prophetically before mite counts get too high. 

2. What about treating newly swarmed colonies, or colonies that have been broodless due to a swarm ?


----------



## johno

Once you treat your hive with OAV the bees will remove any crystals within the hive in a matter of days, so if there are any crystals on any comb the bees will remove it. You can treat any broodless colony without any problems provided it is not a package or freshly hived swarm, in those cases it is better until the queen is laying and some larvae have emerged.


----------



## username00101

johno said:


> Once you treat your hive with OAV the bees will remove any crystals within the hive in a matter of days, so if there are any crystals on any comb the bees will remove it. You can treat any broodless colony without any problems provided it is not a package or freshly hived swarm, in those cases it is better until the queen is laying and some larvae have emerged.


What about honey frames that haven't been capped, can I take those out during treatment and put them back in 20 days later to have them capped?


----------



## johno

If the honey is not for human consumption you can leave it on, otherwise the EPA states that hives may not be treated with honey supers that are for human consumption. So if you need to treat with any supers on you have to remove them or isolate them with a board or even newspaper. This is true for all mite treatments with the exception of formic acid.


----------



## username00101

Is there a PDF of the instructions anywhere?


----------



## johno

I cannot give you a link but if you email me I will send you a copy of the instruction sheet. [email protected].
that is john underscore olivier.


----------



## snl

username00101 said:


> What about honey frames that haven't been capped, can I take those out during treatment and put them back in 20 days later to have them capped?


You could put them back on 3-4 days.


----------



## Biaviian

johno said:


> You can treat any broodless colony without any problems provided it is not a package or freshly hived swarm, in those cases it is better until the queen is laying and some larvae have emerged.


Does the same hold true with a requeened hive?


----------



## johno

If the Queen is still caged I would remove her and treat then after 10 minutes replace her, if she is already out of the cage and been accepted I do not see a problem as she should have started laying and I am sure the bees would not abscond as they have been settled in their home and I think unlikely to leave for a little disruption lasting about 5 minutes.


----------



## username00101

Can the cap come off the device and spray someone in the face?

I am asking because I wear glasses, but wonder if I need to add extra eye safety equipment. 

I noticed the cap came off, but it just sort of popped up and fumes came out - no molten liquid that could make me blind.

Thanks.


----------



## johno

It is important that you push a phillips screwdriver into the hole and make sure that the hole is clear of any propolis. If you push the outlet against something solid you can also block the outlet, however unless you have jammed the silicone cap down onto the rim of the bowl the system cannot build up enough pressure to spray molten OA around. So you can get a little vapor pop out and generally you can push it back on and unless you have badly shut off the outlet it will still work OK.


----------



## username00101

Just wanted to add a testimonial to this thread:

Takes me about 30 - 45 seconds per hive. 

No evidence of bee mortality. 

Worked as advertised.


----------



## JWPalmer

johno said:


> It is important that you push a phillips screwdriver into the hole and make sure that the hole is clear of any propolis.


I use a cordless drill with a 1/4" bit to remove the propolis. Fast and easy and it does need to be done. Some of the holes were half closed up.


----------



## Rlahaise

I have a couple of large hives (one in 4 mediums and one in 5), can I treat from the middle of the stack or should I break it up into two parts and treat the upper half and lower half separately to get better coverage within the hive?


----------



## johno

I have not treated anything more than 4 mediums and have found that treating from above the brood boxes has given me good coverage, however if you are worried about vapor coverage in 5 mediums you could treat from 2 places as you will probably do some good without any harm to your colonies. You could give them 2 grams high and 2 grams low without any problems.


----------



## Redant21

I just got my Easy Vap today and am excited to use it tomorrow! Like everyone else is saying it seems very well made and I got it fast! Only took 3 days to get, I ordered it on Tuesday and got it on Friday! I plugged it in for just a few seconds and the temperature started to climb right away. 
Thanks John for a great product at an awesome price!!!


----------



## username00101

Easy vap has been working consistently.

What is the recommendation on a fall treatment? Is it the same 5X 5 days apart?


----------



## johno

I am busy with my fall treatments at the moment which are as you have said 5 x 5 and then the broodless treatment in late November and I do another in December. Thats it until my honey comes off in mid June next year.


----------



## Nightgardener

johno said:


> I am busy with my fall treatments at the moment which are as you have said 5 x 5 and then the broodless treatment in late November and I do another in December. Thats it until my honey comes off in mid June next year.


I'm new to this type of treatment, and I'm wondering if the what's behind the 5 x 5 protocol? Is that what beekeepers have found gives the best mite control, as opposed to treating e.g., once a week? The added frequency makes sense, I suppose, and the 25 days should cover an entire brood cycle, including drones. One of my mentors treats weekly, but I think he does it throughout the entire summer and fall season. A few years back he was doing it less frequently, and his losses were higher. After he switched to treating once a week, his hives are much healthier and others in our area are now taking his lead. I'd like to share the 5 x 5 protocol with him, but I know he's going to ask me why it's better. Is treating more often, but over a shorter period of time better than treating slightly more often, but over a longer period of time? Maybe this has to do with preventing the mites from developing resistance. I think I might just have answered my own question.


----------



## JWPalmer

The 5x5 treatment allows the least number of mites to reenter the cells to continue the cycle. Once per week is effective at control, but not eradication. I use the weekly program due to work and have managed to stay on top of the mites for the hives remain healthy. During fall foraging, more mites are coming into the hives, so treatment is never a one and done affair. The late Nov and Dec treatments drops the mite levels to zero for the spring buildup.
There is no evidence yet to suggest mites are able to develop resistance to OA. But to be safe, it is recommended that various treatments be used periodically.


----------



## Nightgardener

JWPalmer said:


> The 5x5 treatment allows the least number of mites to reenter the cells to continue the cycle. Once per week is effective at control, but not eradication. I use the weekly program due to work and have managed to stay on top of the mites for the hives remain healthy. During fall foraging, more mites are coming into the hives, so treatment is never a one and done affair. The late Nov and Dec treatments drops the mite levels to zero for the spring buildup.
> There is no evidence yet to suggest mites are able to develop resistance to OA. But to be safe, it is recommended that various treatments be used periodically.


JWPalmer, thank you for your thoughtful response. This was exactly the kind of explanation I was hoping for. I will go for the 5 x 5 treatment, as would love to eradicate the mites, and currently I have the time. Once I've get to the point where mite levels are zero or at least very low, I will rotate with Apivar or a Thymol based treatment. Maybe even Formic Pro when temperatures allow for it. However, I love the idea of being able to zap all mites during a 25 day window, without having to worry about safety issues with honey supers.


----------



## johno

I would like to thank the members of Beesource for the support that I have received over the past year on orders for the Easy Vap and Easy Vap Pro. Unfortunately at this stage I have to ask my fellow beekeepers to not place any further orders until I have cleared up the backlog of orders that I have at present. I hope to have done so by mid November but as I will be visiting my family in Australia and New Zealand from mid November until mid December I will probably only start taking orders again from January 2020 (if the Lord is willing and the creek dont rise). I would like to thank you all for your patience and understanding.
Johno


----------



## dryflies

I for one want to thank you for being very accommodating to my needs after I set one of my hives on fire last week. I was using one of the wands and sure enough, there was an unusual amount of vapor/smoke coming from the hive. Only lost a couple frames of honey and brood. Anyways, I got mine in the mail today and was able to treat my hives without any issues. I absolutely love using the easy vap and definitely safer that the wands.


----------



## Biaviian

johno said:


> I would like to thank the members of Beesource for the support that I have received over the past year on orders for the Easy Vap and Easy Vap Pro. Unfortunately at this stage I have to ask my fellow beekeepers to not place any further orders until I have cleared up the backlog of orders that I have at present. I hope to have done so by mid November but as I will be visiting my family in Australia and New Zealand from mid November until mid December I will probably only start taking orders again from January 2020 (if the Lord is willing and the creek dont rise). I would like to thank you all for your patience and understanding.
> Johno


What is the difference between the two? I have the non-Pro version. I melted my cord coming out of the handle so I need to open it to replace it. 

To those reading this, be careful how where the cord is before you sit down your Vao. Don't do what I did an melt the cord. Thankfully I have another month to fix it.


----------



## johno

The Easy vap has its outlet coming out about a 1/2" below the top of the bowl while the Easy Vap Pro has its outlet about 3/4" below the bowl so that beekeepers can treat hives on pallets directly through the front entrance. If you have an Easy Vap email me at [email protected] and I will send you a replacement cord.


----------



## Blue Tick

Hey Johno, just checking to see if you've gotten caught up yet? Still needing to get an easy vap.


----------



## johno

Still have quite a waiting list at this moment, I will let you know as soon as I see my way clear to help you.


----------



## tenleez

I became interested in OAV treatment for honeybees when reading about a beek's experience losing his hives 2 years in a row following the standard mite treatments outlined by his bee school. I could relate. After that he did a lot research, reading, attended meetings, conferences, talks, to understand what it takes to successfully overwinter his bees. 

He adopted a "knockdown" approach to treating his bees with OAV. He would treat once a month from May through August. At the end of August he removed his honey supers and did a "strip" treatment (Apiguard, MAQS, etc.) in the Fall. After following this approach, he was able to overwinter his bees successfully. 

He estimates that this “knockdown” eliminates between 30% - 35% of mites in the colony. This assumes between 35% - 50% of mites are phoretic and the single OAV kills between 85% - 95% of the phoretic mites.

So if you have 100 phoretic mites in your hive, OAV will knock down 85% – 95% of those mites. Also, those 100 phoretic mites in the hive represents 30% to 35% of total mites in the colony, which translates to approximately 50 - 200 +/- more mites under cappings or on foraging bees that the OAV application couldn’t reach at the time of treatment.

I just acquired a vaporizer and have been doing recommended weekly treatments over the last 3 weeks (3x 7). Given the high mite count I'm getting, it may be too little too late. If those above-mentioned statistics are anywhere near accurate, the 3 treatments I've done should knock the mites back if each one represents 30% of total. Will do a 4th treatment (4x 7) to see what kind of count I get after that.


----------



## ifixoldhouses

tenleez said:


> I became interested in OAV treatment for honeybees when reading about a beek's experience losing his hives 2 years in a row following the standard mite treatments outlined by his bee school. I could relate. After that he did a lot research, reading, attended meetings, conferences, talks, to understand what it takes to successfully overwinter his bees.
> 
> He adopted a "knockdown" approach to treating his bees with OAV. He would treat once a month from May through August. At the end of August he removed his honey supers and did a "strip" treatment (Apiguard, MAQS, etc.) in the Fall. After following this approach, he was able to overwinter his bees successfully.
> 
> He estimates that this “knockdown” eliminates between 30% - 35% of mites in the colony. This assumes between 35% - 50% of mites are phoretic and the single OAV kills between 85% - 95% of the phoretic mites.
> 
> So if you have 100 phoretic mites in your hive, OAV will knock down 85% – 95% of those mites. Also, those 100 phoretic mites in the hive represents 30% to 35% of total mites in the colony, which translates to approximately 50 - 200 +/- more mites under cappings or on foraging bees that the OAV application couldn’t reach at the time of treatment.
> 
> I just acquired a vaporizer and have been doing recommended weekly treatments over the last 3 weeks (3x 7). Given the high mite count I'm getting, it may be too little too late. If those above-mentioned statistics are anywhere near accurate, the 3 treatments I've done should knock the mites back if each one represents 30% of total. Will do a 4th treatment (4x 7) to see what kind of count I get after that.


I think it is 20% and 80% under the cappings, and OAV should not be used with honey supers.


----------



## JWPalmer

Without going into everything else you mentioned that was improper, during the first several OAV treatments, your knockdown will be about 20-25% of the ORIGINAL total mite load. Week 4 is when you should expect to see a significant reduction in the mite drop.


----------



## johno

Tenleez I would continue with the OAV treatments until you no longer see a significant drop of mites then if you can wait about 10 days and do a mite wash on a half cup of bees from open brood.


----------



## tenleez

Well if the knockdown treatments are only 20% - 25%, that means I would need to do 4 or 5 treatments every 7 days before I see a drop in the mite count. I'll keep treating until the numbers are down. As for pulling honey supers, I've got a Lang, a double-deep hive, a horizontal hive and a nuc box. Three of the hives should have enough stores to get them through the winter, it's the nuc that's light on stores and I'm trying to help it build up enough to get it through the winter. Bottom line: there were no supers (etc.) for me to pull this year as I was doing the OAV treatments. Last year we had the warmest winter on record and some beeks are recommending we leave 100 #'s of honey for the bees (just in case). 

Thanks Johno, I'll continue OAV treatments until I see the counts drop significantly.


----------



## crofter

If you are treating a week apart and see continued mite drop the mites may be multiplying nearly as fast as you are killing them! If there is heavy indrift from surrounding infested bees the problem is compounded. 

I have seen a couple of very experienced and observant beekeepers who claim to have needed to treat_ every three days throughout 3 week period_. 

I see very, very, few observations of any mortality from closely spaced, high reps OAV but quite a few where the numbers were not dropping or very slowly. In the fall it is easy to run out of time. In the spring, with normal low mite counts you may only have to do enough to maintain so may not have to be as aggressive.

I have little inclination to be gentlemanly towards the mites; kick em while they are down!


----------



## perrymace

johno said:


> For those of you who have been unable to build your own band heater vaporizer I can offer the Easy Vap, which comes with operating instructions and 3 Mocap caps. Price $150 plus $15 shipping priority mail - USA. As I am able to build +- 10 units per week the vaporizers will be sold on a first come first serve basis.
> John Olivier, Lottsburg, VA 22511. Email [email protected].
> View attachment 43593
> 
> For those of you who are not familiar with Johno's Easy Vap click on this link
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ets5cCtFsb4&feature=youtu.be



I would like to purchase a Johno's Easy Vap . What time frame for me to receive and how to facilitate purchase. My email is [email protected], my name is Perry Mace and located in United States.


----------



## JWPalmer

perrymace said:


> I would like to purchase a Johno's Easy Vap . What time frame for me to receive and how to facilitate purchase. My email is [email protected], my name is Perry Mace and located in United States.


Perry, welcome to Beesource. For an answer to your question, please read post #87 of this thread.


----------



## johno

Hi Guys, I am still working on the backlog of orders that I have on the books and hope to have them all completed soon before leaving on my vacation. There have been a flood of enquiries by email that are still coming in daily and I have been notifying those beekeepers that I am not taking orders until January 2020 so the story below still applies and I hope we can try to catch up when I get back.


I would like to thank the members of Beesource for the support that I have received over the past year on orders for the Easy Vap and Easy Vap Pro. Unfortunately at this stage I have to ask my fellow beekeepers to not place any further orders until I have cleared up the backlog of orders that I have at present. I hope to have done so by mid November but as I will be visiting my family in Australia and New Zealand from mid November until mid December I will probably only start taking orders again from January 2020 (if the Lord is willing and the creek dont rise). I would like to thank you all for your patience and understanding.
Johno


----------



## Oldtimer

Congrats on producing such a popular product Johno!! :thumbsup:


----------



## johno

Thanks OT, we will be in Aukland on the 2nd and 3rd of December so I will PM you and get your contact number.


----------



## Oldtimer

Excellent, will be great to see you again Johno.


----------



## j2t

Curious as to where people are locating the hole in the back of their hives? Sounds like the top of the bottom deep is the best
place, but interested to hear what people have done? Thanks!

Jared


----------



## AHudd

j2t said:


> Curious as to where people are locating the hole in the back of their hives? Sounds like the top of the bottom deep is the best
> place, but interested to hear what people have done? Thanks!
> 
> Jared


I drilled mine in the filler board of the bottom board opposite the entrance reducer. I don't think it matters though, because as with a pan type device as soon as the oav begins rising the bees start vigorously fanning. 
The top of the bottom brood box would probably be more convenient for the beekeeper. The location would need to be precise.

Alex


----------



## snl

Should you drill your hole in the brood box, you'll probably end up shooting the OA directly into a sidebar, not what you want to do. Either drill the hole in the bottom board or in a shim/rim set above.


----------



## JWPalmer

I do like Alex and have my hole in the bottom board filler strip. My hives are 18" off the ground so that position is not hard for me to work with. If your hives are on pallets, I would go through a top shim. The band heater style vaporizer does an excellent job of dispersing the OA crystals throughout the hive so location, high or low, isn't a big factor.


----------



## EVW

I have slatted racks under my hive bodies and drilled my holes under the slats. My holes are just big enough for the tube, smaller than 1/4" and plug with a golf tee. Have 2 of the EasyVaps and well pleased with the ease of vaporizing my hives.


----------



## wildbranch2007

snl said:


> Should you drill your hole in the brood box, you'll probably end up shooting the OA directly into a sidebar, not what you want to do. Either drill the hole in the bottom board or in a shim/rim set above.


if you drill your hole in the crack between two brood boxes, you go above the bottom frames and below the top frames, and especially in cold weather the vapor comes out the entrance and out the top, only ever had a problem once where the bees had put a barrier of propolis at that exact spot, not sure why they did it.


----------



## johno

If you guys look at the video on the first post you will see that I have made the 1/4" hole in the top brood box in the center of the frame rest as close to the top edge as I can get with the hole sloping upwards at about 30 degrees. The vaporizer outlet comes into the hive between the two center frame top bars and the vapor goes in above the edges of the center side bars as they are set back from the edge. I also keep a short phillips screwdriver with my OAV kit and make sure that I clear the holes of propolis before treating. I have also found that by using a small brush that I purchased from Ace hardware to wipe the inside of the bowl after each treatment as I move from the treated hive to the next in line keeps my sublimation time to a minimum as just the slightest layer of oxidization on the bottom of the bowl makes a difference


----------



## username00101

What's the general opinion here on very late, Winter - extremely cold weather OAV treatment?

In my area, temps will not be above 43F, and will be below freezing at night.

I've seen others recommend December treatments, but is there any assurance that such a late winter treatment won't kill the bees?


----------



## bushpilot

username00101 said:


> What's the general opinion here on very late, Winter - extremely cold weather OAV treatment?
> 
> In my area, temps will not be above 43F, and will be below freezing at night.
> 
> I've seen others recommend December treatments, but is there any assurance that such a late winter treatment won't kill the bees?


It is unlikely to harm the bees. It should not, but then again putting a heated wand in the Hive full of acid always carries at least some risk.

That said, sometime mid December, I will be treating mine. It has worked well so far for me.


----------



## JWPalmer

I believe the general consensus on OAV is to not apply it below 40°F as the bees will be too tightly clustered. At worst it will simply be ineffective. On a sunny day with temps at 40 or above, I would go ahead. In fact, I think I will. My Nov. treatment is due first nice weekend day we get.


----------



## Barrie09

Just a message to thank John for an amazing bit of kit. The vaporizer works perfectly and treating all my hive was a stroll in the park. I live in Scotland and john couldn't be more obliging through the whole process even though we work on a different voltage this side of the pond. I will be highly recommending him to everyone. All that and for more than reasonable price.

Many thanks again

Alan


----------



## Reno310

Hello John,

Just checking to see if you are accepting new orders yet?


----------



## johno

Hi Reno, not just yet as I am still struggling through the backlog of orders. There could also be another problem on the horizon, the corona viris in China is causing many factories to shut down so with the temperature controllers again increasing in price and harder to come by there could be a problem down the line.


----------



## herbhome

Johno,
I received mine a couple weeks ago and have been so busy I neglected to thank you. It arrived in a timely manner in perfect condition. Eager to use it this coming season. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Reno310

johno said:


> Hi Reno, not just yet as I am still struggling through the backlog of orders. There could also be another problem on the horizon, the corona viris in China is causing many factories to shut down so with the temperature controllers again increasing in price and harder to come by there could be a problem down the line.


Thank you John. I understand. I will keep monitoring this list and hope this virus is quickly contained, though it looks like it is here to stay.


----------



## johno

Reno310 and any others who are looking to get onto my list, I have not yet caught up but you can start emailing me to get on the list. There will be a delay of around 4 weeks before I can deliver. Email to [email protected].


----------



## userfriendlytoo

Can I run an inverter off of a 12 volt lawn mower battery to use your Easy VAp?


----------



## johno

I am not sure that a lawn mower battery will have sufficient power to run the inverter at a 275 watt load from such a small battery as the volt drop under load could trip out the inverter. Then again what size in cold cranking amps is the battery as I have seen different sizes in lawn mower batteries. If i can find some spare time I could try it out and will let you know but I hope you are not in a hurry for an answer. Anyone else tried an Easy Vap with a lawn mower battery?


----------



## jncapiary

userfriendlytoo said:


> Can I run an inverter off of a 12 volt lawn mower battery to use your Easy VAp?


Last year I purchased one of Walmart's lawn mower batteries and it handled my DIY Vap just fine.
I think it was an Everstart, I can check it when I get home.


----------



## johno

If you are using a pan type of vaporizer it draws around 13 to 15 amps and where the voltage settles does not matter, however for a band heater vaporizer the draw when heating would be around 23 to 24 amps and the inverter used is normally voltage sensitive. I f the voltage from a small lawn mower battery drops under that load the inverter may shut down, I say may as I do not have the battery specs and it all depends on the internal resistance of the battery as to how low the voltage will drop on a given amperage load. The smaller the battery the higher will be its resistance. Also a deep cycle battery will have a higher resistance than a cranking battery. This stuff all depends on the total surface area of the plates and the bigger the battery the greater the area of plates. Also as the band heater vaporizer draws almost twice the current of a pan type does not mean that it is less efficient just remember that it treats 5 times faster than the pan heater and also switches on and off during use.


----------



## gregory t white

This is the best thing I have ever used ,awesome,fast shipping,when Thur my my hives so fast it was nuts ,great product,


----------



## LEAD PIPE

I got mine and it’s great, so much easier than the wand. I wish I got one earlier.


----------



## Blue Tick

Johno, what is your availability on the units? Thanks.


----------



## j2t

Any recommendations for an Inverter to hookup to my car's battery to run the Easy Vap? Had to move some hives to 
a new location that doesn't have any close AC powersources.

Thanks!

Jared


----------



## johno

Blue Tick, once again demand is greater than production so I have a bout a 4 week waiting list. email me at [email protected] if you want to get onto the list. J2t most beekeepers use a 500 watt inverter clipped to a battery, your truck or whatever, these were available at Amazon for around $30 but cannot tell now as prices seem to be jumping up on most stuff.


----------



## username00101

j2t said:


> Any recommendations for an Inverter to hookup to my car's battery to run the Easy Vap? Had to move some hives to
> a new location that doesn't have any close AC powersources.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jared


I believe it needs to be 750watts - peak 1500 watts.

My inverter handles the easy vap with those parameters.


----------



## crofter

username00101 said:


> I believe it needs to be 750watts - peak 1500 watts.
> 
> My inverter handles the easy vap with those parameters.


It should handle the load easily; the power draw is something less than 300 watts. Good to have some spare capacity but I question the 750 watt figure. Could that be a 750 Watt peak rating?


----------



## johno

The Easy Vap and the Easy Vap Pro are both rated at 275 Watts but many inverters are way over rated so I doubt you will manage with a 300 watt inverter, you may get away with a 400 watt inverter but as the difference in price between a 400 and a 500 is not much and you can be sure that the 500 is heavy enough to do the job with some to spare so I would not go below 500 watts. If you have uses for a larger inverter you can use a larger inverter.


----------



## johno

There is a new model out specially for Canadian beekeepers called the throw away pro, special delivery by the Canadian postal services. You may like the new erganomic bowl but will probably dump the thing before you use it. mites will just up and leave home when they see you coming with it.


----------



## Tim KS

johno said:


> There is a new model out specially for Canadian beekeepers called the throw away pro, special delivery by the Canadian postal services. You may like the new erganomic bowl but will probably dump the thing before you use it. mites will just up and leave home when they see you coming with it.
> View attachment 56439
> View attachment 56441


Looks like someone went postal on that delivery.


----------



## AHudd

johno said:


> There is a new model out specially for Canadian beekeepers called the throw away pro, special delivery by the Canadian postal services. You may like the new erganomic bowl but will probably dump the thing before you use it. mites will just up and leave home when they see you coming with it.
> View attachment 56439
> View attachment 56441


I think it would be safe to say that Postman is NOT a fan of President Trump's tariffs. 

Alex


----------



## username00101

Probably still works, no?


----------



## johno

Calling whoever is responsible for this not a fan is being very nice to them, I would call them something else that I could not print here. As for tarrifs it cost an arm and a leg to ship and I doubt I will get my fingernail clippings back.


----------



## johno

Once again I am at present totally overwhelmed with orders and enquiries so can those who are waiting for replies to their emails please be patient as we will get back to you as soon as we can. Deliveries on new orders may take as long as 5 to 6 weeks. Thank you all for your support and we are doing the best we can to take care of the orders.
Johno


----------



## johno

At present I have so many orders outstanding that I cannot accept any further orders, I will re assess the situation in January 2021. I would like to thank the members of Beesource for the support that I have had over the past few years.
Johno


----------



## Oldtimer

Nice going Johno, great product at a great price, made by a man who understands bees and knows his stuff.


----------



## JWPalmer

Indeed, way to go!


----------



## johno

Thanks for the kind words Oldtimer, the more I know the bees the more I can't understand why we bother to keep them as they have a dammed sharp rear end. And as I get old and decrepit I am also not sure if I know my stuff or know I'm stuffed.


----------



## Oldtimer

LOL .

When we met up at my apiary in New Zealand it was very clear you knew your way around a beehive, I also enjoyed your common sense approach .


----------



## Grins

johno said:


> At present I have so many orders outstanding that I cannot accept any further orders, I will re assess the situation in January 2021. I would like to thank the members of Beesource for the support that I have had over the past few years.
> Johno


Johno, great product at a great price. Thanks, mine is a great tool, so much better than a wand. Your tool makes OAV so easy and stress free. 
Lee


----------



## Swifty

.


----------



## Grins

Swifty said:


> .


Swifty, you should put that back up, it was very cool.
Lee


----------



## deemann1

Johno 
I like the look of your vaporiser any chance you could post one to Ireland ??


----------



## johno

deemann1 said:


> Johno
> I like the look of your vaporiser any chance you could post one to Ireland ??


Sorry Deeman, I do not ship outside of the USA. I have enough problems just trying to meet the local orders as it is and I am sort of getting tired at this stage and would like to slow down a little. You should take a good look at how this started and start building them to market in the British Isles, it is not rocket science only hard work.


----------



## ncbeez

Johno, thank you for bringing your product to market. It is an affordable product which works well. I don't know if I could ever justify paying the price of a pro vap 110. I love my Johno's Easy Vap!


----------



## johno

ncbeez said:


> Johno, thank you for bringing your product to market. It is an affordable product which works well. I don't know if I could ever justify paying the price of a pro vap 110. I love my Johno's Easy Vap!


Over the last 2 1/2 years I have produced close to 3000 vaporizers and had hoped to meet the demand, however the the demand has been increasing to the point where it has become impossible for me to get even close to meeting it. I am also rapidly approaching my 77th Birthday and am getting tired of producing these vaporizers and wish to spend more of my time on the interests which I have neglected and so at this time I have decided to discontinue manufacturing vaporizers. Thank you for your support over the years but there comes a time when enough is enough and I just got there.
Johno


----------



## Oldtimer

Wow that's a shame Johno.

You know, the issue is you have been selling them far too cheap. So cheap, that there is not enough profit to set up a business providing employment to someone to make them and be able to pay the needed wages.

A price rise could enable that to happen. I can understand you being done with it, but here is a suggestion.

Allow them to be made under license, by someone else. There will be someone here on Beesource willing to take over the mantle. You take a small fee, say, $10 per unit. A passive income for you, and an inheritance for your family.

A price rise would be needed. And of course people would not like that. But the alternative, as things stand now, is people buy an opposition product, for several multiples of the price you have been charging.

Anyone interested?


----------



## username00101

Considering how many people Johno's product has helped. A higher price in exchange for a perpetual legacy is well worth the cost of admission.


----------



## j2t

Has anyone picked the baton? A friend of mine is looking for a vaporizer and since John isn't making his any more (which I have and LOVE), I thought I'd check for new alternatives? 

Thanks in advance for any leads.

Jared


----------



## johno

j2t said:


> Has anyone picked the baton? A friend of mine is looking for a vaporizer and since John isn't making his any more (which I have and LOVE), I thought I'd check for new alternatives?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any leads.
> 
> Jared


Hi Jared, get your friend to email me at [email protected] and I will see what I can do for him.


----------



## Robert.sullivan

does anyone know how to get caps for Johno's easy vape mine are worn out and need some more!


----------



## johno

Robert, email me at [email protected] and I willlet you know how toget more caps. It is john underscore olivier.


----------



## johno

I have finally completed my 2021 vaporizer backlog and now have some vaporizers in stock ready to ship

Ahttps://www.youtube.coAm/watch?v=Ets5cCtFsb4&t=844s











****The Easy Vap is for beekeepers who keep their hives on stands and can treat through a 1/4" hole in the back of the hive. The Pallet Vap is for migratory beekeepers who keep their hives on pallets and can only treat through their front entrances.*

The price is $*160* for the Easy Vap, $*175* for the Pallet Vap (previously known as Pro Vap), plus $17 for priority mail shipping in the USA. The vaporizers come with 4 silicone caps, extra caps can be purchased at $2.25 each. You can purchase by check, money order or I can send a Paypal invoice to your email address, you do not have to have an account with Paypal and you can pay them by card online*. I also need a current shipping address
To purchase please email to [email protected]*


----------



## johno

The email address is john underscore olivier, the underscore does not show in the above post, also see the second i in olivier.


----------



## Oldtimer

Wow looking pretty smart Johno!


----------



## G3farms

Are those Johno2.0?😄

I agree, those are looking good!


----------



## johno

After taking a 6-month break in early 2021 I decided to re design the Easy Vaps resulting in Printing the whole enclosure in PETG. The pics you see are from more than 6 months ago and I have since been working on the printer parameters until the latest prints are coming out really clean and good looking. I have also decided to make both models in white as the white looks so much nicer than the grey and id a little more forgiving in the finish. Even though there has been an escalation in the price of the components I have been able to hold the price steady due to the amount of labor saves in the assembly of the vaporizers. Still the same vaporizer in a different package.


----------



## mtnmyke

Glad you're back at it johno! Mine has been great for a couple years now with hundreds of vaporizations on it. The only thing I've ever had to do with it is scrub the sublimation pot. It got rather dirty and with the oxidation it was taking several minutes to do a hive. With a wire brush it's now back down to under a minute. Actually used it last night!

And any good source, or would you sell, replacement silicon cups? Mine are looking a little worn and dried up.


----------



## johno

I do sell silicone cups and they are cheap, but shipping jacks the price up. I sell them for $2.25 each but $9 for small box priority mail shipping, I can fit up to 28 in that small box, so you just need to see how many you need. I have had 4 trouble free years now with mine but soon figured out that you need to keep the bottom of the bowl clean to keep short sublimation times. I have a wire brush that I run around the bottom of the bowl as I move from one hive to the next and just that wipe breaks the oxidization layer and keeps sublimation constant. I still maintain if the bowl is clean, it is the fastest and most efficient vaporizer of its type out there. Email me and I will get some new caps out to you.


----------



## mtnmyke

I'll have a better look at mine and if they won't last much longer I'll order a few from you. I certainly don't need 28...more like 5.

And it is fast! I haven't seen the need to wire brush it after every treatment, just after each round of treatments keeps things moving quickly. I'm also not patient enough to do it after ever hive. Too many and I got things to do!


----------



## johno

Once your bowl is good and clean just note where the temperature drops to when the OA hits the bottom of the bowl, mine is around the 300 degree area. Now watch that temperature slowly start increasing after some treatments and after a great deal of treatments some feel that the OA has not come out of the cap cause the temperature does not drop and there is no vapor, they then start beating on the cap until vapor starts. Meanwhile all this is adding to your treatment times, so I have a stainless steel cup brush mounted onto some 3/4" round wood dowel. The end of the steel brush has a cross ground with an angle grinder into the tip so as to allow the wires to go over the pan head of the mounting screw and just by inserting this brush into the bowl and with a single twist it breaks up the layer at the bottom of the bowl. I keep this brush and the cap loading spoon in the bowl of OA so it is simple to pick up and insert as I move to the next hive and only takes a second to do. You will then find that the bowl temperature will drop down to the same level after each use and the sublimation time is minimized. With caps unfortunately I cannot use a smaller box as the USPS complains that they cannot fit their labels onto smaller boxes so the fewer caps in the box the higher the shipping cost per part.


----------



## joebeewhisperer

I'll take a pallet version with a total of 10 caps @johno. Don't know how much use I'll get out of it, but I've been on the fence and with you back into it, I'll definitely bite. I have a few buddies using either wands, or propane bug foggers. I think the propane rig makes a lot of vapor quick, but it's mixed with ethanol and probably just gives them a buzz.

So if my little bee farm doesn't warrant use on my treated hives, I'm quite sure several people I know will want to borrow (where's my biz manager @Gray Goose with the word "Rent"?) it.

If I get to April and all mites have been destroyed in the non-treated hives, .... well, that'll be a classy problem. 

I'll shoot you an email, Thanks, js


----------



## Gray Goose

joebeewhisperer said:


> So if my little bee farm doesn't warrant use on my treated hives, I'm quite sure several people I know will want to borrow (where's my biz manager @Gray Goose with the word "Rent"?) it.


Costs a 6 pack, for 48 hours, late fees apply......

OA available upon request,, ( at 4 x the cost) so instead of 12 cents a hive it is 48 cents. so yours is free and you have a beer while doing it.

GG


----------



## G3farms

Joe you will not be disappointed with it!

I would get enough caps for however many live you have and a couple of extras.


----------



## joebeewhisperer

Gray Goose said:


> Costs a 6 pack, for 48 hours, late fees apply......
> 
> OA available upon request,, ( at 4 x the cost) so instead of 12 cents a hive it is 48 cents. so yours is free and you have a beer while doing it.
> 
> GG


Won’t be trading for beer, but I like where you’re going cost-wise. 


G3farms said:


> Joe you will not be disappointed with it! ...


I’m sure they are the bomb-diggety.


----------



## mrbeer

Ordered an Easy Vap on Thursday and received it on Saturday. That's quick shipping. Looks great, can't wait to use it.


----------



## johno

A reminder that my email address is [email protected] , there is an underscore between john and olivier and there are two i's in olivier.


----------



## joebeewhisperer

johno said:


> A reminder that my email address is [email protected] , there is an underscore between john and olivier and there are two i's in olivier.


I’m glad you posted this. With my eyesight I was catching the underscore, but wasn’t 100% on the spelling of your last name. But after my email to you didn’t bounce, figured I had it.

My unit will be here tomorrow. My wife said, “Could I just pay you back for your axolotl acid thingy and that be your Valentine present?” (Our son use to raise axolotls) - Sure thing 😃🐝


----------



## joebeewhisperer

Just a follow-up, I got my Easy Vap (pallet version) last weekend and used it early in the week. Never used this method before and did the whole treatment side of the yard in <30 minutes including unpacking mask and other equipment/supplies.

Totally satisfied with the purchase. 😀🐝


----------



## johno

Just a reminder, I still have some vaporizers available and you need to email me at [email protected] ( remember the underscore between john and olivier and also there are two i's in olivier. )
Both models are now produced in white.










****The Easy Vap is for beekeepers who keep their hives on stands and can treat through a 1/4" hole in the back of the hive. The Pallet Vap is for migratory beekeepers who keep their hives on pallets and can only treat through their front entrances.*

The price is $*160* for the Easy Vap, $*175* for the Pallet Vap (previously known as the Easy Vap Pro), plus $17 for priority mail shipping in the USA. The vaporizers come with 4 silicone caps, extra caps can be purchased at $2.25 each. You can purchase by check, money order or I can send a Paypal invoice to your email address, you do not have to have an account with Paypal and you can pay them by card online*. I also need a current shipping address*.


----------



## thill

I want to buy an Easy Vap ASAP. Just sent an email. I have Paypal. 
Really looking forward to it!


----------



## thill

Got it, came fast, works great!


----------



## mrbeer

I used my Easy Vap yesterday for the first time. All I can say is wow! FAST, EASY, and I never seen so much white vapor come out of my hives (and no battling bees at their entrance) like when I used a wand type vaporizer. Thank you Johno


----------

